# Entry to Mid level GPU needed



## true_lies (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:*Corsair VS 450 with 34 Amps on +12 V*

2. What is your budget?
Ans:*10 K, 1 or maybe 2 K more, if worth it*

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: *Currently have a monitor @ 1440x900. Will be buying Full HD at a later date*

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: *In my Sig.*

My current gpu is a bottleneck in the games i'm running (gpu 100%, cpu 75%) like Crysis 3, Farcry 3, Battlefield 3, Tomb Raider NFS MW.... Need to be able to play @ 30 fps average on 1080p

Considering the GTX 750ti currently. Cool, Fast, Silent and less power hungry.
Asus is costly (15 K), Zotac is around 12 K, waiting for MSI, Gigabyte, Galaxy prices.
Any idea what would be the expected price for the R7 265 and the psu requirements and date of launch?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Zotac GTX 750ti or 12.7k is good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

skip msi.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> skip msi.


something wrong with them these days??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

ico said:


> something wrong with them these days??



Closed operations in India.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Closed operations in India.



Didn't know that.
What about Galaxy and Gigabyte, compared to performance, etc from zotac and asus cards if we take other 700 series cards?

and what about 265's release date and expected price


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Didn't know that.
> What about Galaxy and Gigabyte, compared to performance, etc from zotac and asus cards if we take other 700 series cards?
> 
> and what about 265's release date and expected price



> For Nvidia cards, Zotac will be the best IMO because of their 5 years warranty. For AMD cards, both Sapphire and Asus are good.

> No idea about that.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

true_lies said:


> My current gpu is a bottleneck in the games i'm running (gpu 100%, cpu 75%) like Crysis 3, Farcry 3, Battlefield 3, Tomb Raider NFS MW.... Need to be able to play @ 30 fps average


 GPU 100% and CPU 75% means CPU bottleneck right? Or am I wrong?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> GPU 100% and CPU 75% means CPU bottleneck right? Or am I wrong?



his old 5670 is struggling. that quad core cpu is good enough.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

R9 260X is the way to go, Best get the ASUS model ( 2+1 year warranty as opposed to Sapphire 1 year)

- - - Updated - - -

also, id recommend checking out your local stores before you place order. Sometimes,  You will be surprised that they sell stuff at better prices than online retailers


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> R9 260X is the way to go, Best get the ASUS model ( 2+1 year warranty as opposed to Sapphire 1 year)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also, id recommend checking out your local stores before you place order. Sometimes,  You will be surprised that they sell stuff at better prices than online retailers



sapphire provides 3 years of warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> sapphire provides 3 years of warranty.



My bad, they must have changed their policy.. Nice that we have more options to choose from......


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> My bad, they must have changed their policy.. Nice that we have more options to choose from......



2 year replacement and 1 year labour. it was same in the past.also their service is excellent compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, I got my GPU serviced in 2 weeks. I got my 6850 replaced by a 7850. Aditya infotech, I guess it was


----------



## true_lies (Mar 10, 2014)

currently bent on these two cards. Both from Zotac 
GTX 660 (non ti) @13K and GTX 750 ti @12.2K on flipkart.
GTX 750 being a low power card will work fine with my psu. but the performance increase with the GTX 660 at just Rs 800 more is significant. nvidia says the minimum psu requirement is 450w, mine is corsair vs450 (34A on +12v). since i have OCed my proccy as well (minor increase in Vcore). will GTX 660 be suitable for me?

- - - Updated - - -

i am only looking to upgrade my Graphics card at the moment. will be upgrading to a better cpu, motherboard and psu in the coming months.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought the VS450 had 22 amps on +12V?


@OP
can you please check the psu rating and tell us what its rated for on +12v?
it can be found on the right side of the PSU or on box


----------



## vkl (Mar 10, 2014)

^^The older vs450 model had ambiguity whether it was 22A or 30A on+12V output because of different information on their product page and other labels.Check this: Corsair VS450 Power Supply (CP-9020009) - The Corsair User Forums
That model has been discontinued. CORSAIR - PSU Review Database
The newer model according to corsair is rated at 34A at +12V output.*www.corsair.com/en/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/corsair-psu-spec-table-091813.pdf


----------



## true_lies (Mar 11, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> I thought the VS450 had 22 amps on +12V?
> 
> 
> @OP
> ...



confirmed 34 Amps on +12 V


----------

